# A Question For All You TUNA Eaters Out There...



## OMNIFEX (May 31, 2004)

I will admit. I've never eaten that much Tuna. With all 
the Bodybuilders I know, and, the Tuna Enthusiasts on 
this board, I decided to buy a few cans of Tuna.

So, I eat the Tuna, and, within 10 minutes, I start 
getting a headache.

Now, I get headaches once maybe twice a year, so, 
I can easily pinpoint why I'm having one. I figured 
maybe something was wrong with the mayonaise.

I thought nothing of it. A week later, I went to 
Subway, ordered a Tuna Hero, and, within 
10 minutes... Headache.

I tried Tuna one more time without Mayonaise, and, 
sure enough, a Headache, 10 minutes flat.

I got one more can, but, I don't want a Headache.

My question is ......

Why am I getting Headaches eating Tuna?

Do you encounter Headaches eating Tuna?

Can I eat something else to subsitute Tuna?

Thanks!


----------



## sara (May 31, 2004)

you might be eating the tuna too fast 
what you normally eat other than tuna?


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

I can't stomach tuna.  Even if I wash the stuff in water and add seasoning to it.  Still tastes nasty too me.  Plus I tend to break out from it.


----------



## atherjen (May 31, 2004)

well.. stop eating the tuna number one. 

have you ever had your allergy's tested? fish is a common allergen.


----------



## JLB001 (May 31, 2004)

Jen I don't eat it anymore.   I had to with the diet I had gotten from Mike Davies last year.  Was waaaayyyy too much Tuna for my liking.  so I ditched that diet after 4 weeks.  I can eat other fish, just not tuna in high amounts.


----------



## Thuganomics Dr. (May 31, 2004)

I decided to try Tuna the other day, and it tastes ok, so what I am doing is having it on a sandwich with say ham or turkey on it, and then I shall be eating 3 of those at work every day.


----------



## Skib (May 31, 2004)

my primary guess would be allergies as well

i sorta see where you're coming from though cause i used to get headaches from eating sausage...

maybe eating tuna won't be an option for you...


----------



## Premo55 (May 31, 2004)

I stopped eating tuna a year ago...it's good, but the sodium content is not really to my liking and it's not as cheap as people make it out to be...I can have a chicken breast or round steak for the same price.

Peace.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2004)

I also guess allergies.  Are you allergic/not allergic to any other fish?


----------



## OMNIFEX (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks For The Replies...............

*sara*

I never knew there was a time limit to eat tuna. 
I gulp down all my food. I have no mercy on food.

I hold no prisoners.   

*JLB001*

What are the side effects when you eat tuna.


*atherjen*
 
Yeah. I guess I will give my last can of Tuna to a stray cat.

I'm from the Carribean. Fish is very popular 
in the islands. I can eat Red Snapper, King 
Fish, Porgy, Salmon, Flounder, Mackeral,
and, Salt Fish (Cod Fish) with no adverse effects.

Even Sardines. I'm just surprised Tuna is 
giving me headaches.

*Premo55*

I eat chicken breasts/legs everyday. So,
there is my substitute for Tuna!!! 


*CowPimp*

Read what I said to atherjen. Excluding the 
wave    I only wave to gorgeous 
women


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

> I'm from the Carribean. Fish is very popular
> in the islands. I can eat Red Snapper, King
> Fish, Porgy, Salmon, Flounder, Mackeral,
> and, Salt Fish (Cod Fish) with no adverse effects.


Then I say skip the tuna and eat any of those fish instead.  Fresh Fish is healthier for you than tuna anyway.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Then I say skip the tuna and eat any of those fish instead. Fresh Fish is healthier for you than tuna anyway.


Unless you get fresh tuna Taste nothing like what's in the can.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 1, 2004)

I break out in zits.  Not a pretty thing.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 1, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Unless you get fresh tuna Taste nothing like what's in the can.


Yes of course.  I love raw tuna   But I don't care for tuna steaks


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 1, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Yes of course.  I love raw tuna   But I don't care for tuna steaks



sushi


----------

